# So what's your favorite fast food(?) place?



## Ringel05

McDonalds?
McWendys?
McBurger King?
McPopeyes?
McKFC?
McDominos?
McPizza Hut?
McPoppa Johns?
McOther........?


----------



## peach174

McLong John Silvers
love their hush puppies


----------



## boedicca

McSushi until McDonalds sued them.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## strollingbones

sammons...i like their hot dogs and lemonade


----------



## Sallow

Shake Shack.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Depends..

In 'n out will always be my favorite fast food joint, too bad they don't serve here in NC. Makes me miss CA. 

But, If I got the munchies I usually go to Taco Bell or Subway.  fucking delicious.


----------



## Immanuel

McTaco McBell.

Immie


----------



## Mr Natural

It's all shit but I guess McWhite Castle is my favorite.


----------



## Ringel05

Tom Clancy said:


> Depends..
> 
> In 'n out will always be my favorite fast food joint, too bad they don't serve here in NC. Makes me miss CA.
> 
> But, If I got the munchies I usually go to Taco Bell or *Subway*.  fucking delicious.



I love how they advertise their food as fresh yet every time I have walked by one I smell the preservatives first. 
We have a Scrubway right next to a mom and pop restaurant called Lucias.  Why people would chose Scrubway over Lucias is beyond me but hey, Scrubs stays in business.


----------



## Big Black Dog

The bigger the burger, the better the burger, the burgers are bigger at McBurger King.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

how popular are these in the usa?






The Doener Kebap

This is the unbeaten Nr.1 in Germany. Not the big players like Mcdonaldy + Co. It´s the little turkish fastfood just around the corner what´s our favorite.


----------



## Blagger

Doner and Shish Kebabs are a big favourite over in the UK, too, Mr Sauerkraut. I'm a big fan, with plenty of chilli sauce.


----------



## Dis

Popeyes Fried Chicken... Which I only have 1-2 times a year, because one has to venture in to some pretty bad neighborhoods to get it.


----------



## Blagger

Dis said:


> Popeyes Fried Chicken... Which I only have 1-2 times a year, because *one has to venture in to some pretty bad neighborhoods to get it.*



Chicken.


----------



## Dis

Swagger said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeyes Fried Chicken... Which I only have 1-2 times a year, because *one has to venture in to some pretty bad neighborhoods to get it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken.
Click to expand...


Ha.

Ha.


----------



## Ringel05

Well I see a couple of you actually got the gist of the OP.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Swagger said:


> Doner and Shish Kebabs are a big favourite over in the UK, too, Mr Sauerkraut. I'm a big fan, with plenty of chilli sauce.



what? No fish+chips with vinegar?

i bet there´s not single fastfood in entire continental europe who have this in his program...


----------



## Blagger

Oh, don't get me wrong, I like fish 'n' chips, but what with Cod being so expensive, I eat it a lot less often than I do Kebabs.


----------



## johnrocks

Probably Wendy's or Taco Bell but really,  I have no favorites....only victims.


----------



## goldcatt

McFast Food is McNasty.

However, if what you need is a death-defying dose of salt, cholesterol and grease.....it's not a chain fast food joint but this place is the only legitimate reason to take a trip down to coal country 

Coney Island Lunch, 218 East Independence Street, Shamokin, Pennsylvania


----------



## Sherry




----------



## avos

I don't always eat at fast foods but If I do I'll just go to McDonalds and Burger King because their burgers are really good.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

1) Panda express.    Peiking Beef.   end of story.
2)Church's chicken.    Only outlets are kind of off my track
3) Subway.  Made to order.   And almost healthy


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Trajan

In and Out....the burger joint..


----------



## Trajan

oh and Popeye's for chicken.


----------



## GHook93

Portillo's! Best Italian Beefs out there! Great chopped salad. Great fries. The place is awesome. If you come to Chictown for here for lunch (or dinner) get the beef and chopped salad you will thank me!

I am a sucker for Taco Bell, but it ALWAYS makes me sick so I try to say clear!

Boston Market is damn good (and healthy)!

In 'n Out Burgers! I am SSSSOOOO glad it's not in Chictown, because I try to stay clear of fast food and not sure I could if In and Out were in Chictown!

Chicken Planet! Best chicken in the world. It is a place right in downtown Chicago off of Plymouth (State) and Jackson. All they have is grilled chicken, but it's so juicy and spiced so well it the best out there. Better than $100 a meal restaurants in the City. Not too mention you don't feel bad eating grilled chicken!

Chipotles, awesome steak burritos!

Super Dawg - If your a Chicagoan and don't like the dogs here, then you can't call yourself a Chicagoan.
http://www.superdawg.com/


----------



## GHook93

Tom Clancy said:


> Depends..
> 
> In 'n out will always be my favorite fast food joint, too bad they don't serve here in NC. Makes me miss CA.
> 
> But, If I got the munchies I usually go to Taco Bell or Subway.  fucking delicious.



I get a taste for taco hell ever once in a while, but I have never eaten it without getting sick!


----------



## GHook93

Mr Clean said:


> It's all shit but I guess McWhite Castle is my favorite.



 White Castle is plain disgusting!


----------



## Modbert

McDonalds. 

Though that's next on my list of unhealthy things to cut out of my diet.


----------



## Toro

A&W in Canada.

Always get a Teenburger when I go back.


----------



## Greenbeard

When I'm in a state where I can get it.


----------



## Ringel05

Sherry said:


>



I love me some McFiveGuys!!!!!!


----------



## Douger

McGeorge Foreman's Lean-Mean Grilling Machine.
I make my own "fast food".
Only a fucking idiot would pull in at one of the above mentioned shitholes.


----------



## Sarah G

Around here, Rallies.  Just for the seasoned fries.

About 20 minutes away, an ice cream joint that serves great food too, especially coney dogs.  Vargo's.


----------



## Ringel05

Douger said:


> McGeorge Foreman's Lean-Mean Grilling Machine.
> I make my own "fast food".
> Only a fucking idiot would pull in at one of the above mentioned shitholes.



What?!  Both McGeorge Foreman's AND the Lean-Mean Grilling Machine?


----------



## Sunni Man

Taco Bell


----------



## Si modo

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some McFiveGuys!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Yup...Five Guys gets my vote, too.


----------



## Cal

Ringel05 said:


> McDonalds?
> McWendys?
> McBurger King?
> McPopeyes?
> McKFC?
> McDominos?
> McPizza Hut?
> McPoppa Johns?
> McOther........?



Chik-Fil-A.. hands down.


----------



## Ringel05

Sunni Man said:


> Taco Bell



McTaco Hell??!!  Dude, we really need to work on your taste buds........  Intervention time!!


----------



## Sunni Man

.i





Cal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds?
> McWendys?
> McBurger King?
> McPopeyes?
> McKFC?
> McDominos?
> McPizza Hut?
> McPoppa Johns?
> McOther........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chik-Fil-A.. hands down.
Click to expand...


I love Chik-Fil-A

 But you can't hardly find it in the NE


----------



## Ringel05

Sunni Man said:


> .i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds?
> McWendys?
> McBurger King?
> McPopeyes?
> McKFC?
> McDominos?
> McPizza Hut?
> McPoppa Johns?
> McOther........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chik-Fil-A.. hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Chik-Fil-A
> 
> But you can't hardly find it in the NE
Click to expand...


It'd be cheaper to toss a half a cup of salt into a cup of chicken broth and drink it......
Just saying.......


----------



## Mr.Owl

Either Taco Bell or Rally's, but both for different reasons


----------



## Modbert

Modbert said:


> McDonalds.
> 
> Though that's next on my list of unhealthy things to cut out of my diet.



Never did cut that out. But that's my only bad habit.


----------



## Sunshine

I have a little trouble with chitlins.


----------



## Zona

Dis said:


> Popeyes Fried Chicken... Which I only have 1-2 times a year, because one has to venture in to some pretty bad neighborhoods to get it.



They have one here right on base at Luke AFB.  That area is not black/bad   I really am not into fried chicken but I swear that is the best I have ever eaten.  Ever.

Oh and as far as french fries, Mcdonalds
As far as hamburgers, believe it or not, Dairy Queen.  Not bad.


----------



## Zona

Sunshine said:


> I have a little trouble with chitlins.



I would prefer menudo over chittlins anyday.  I just cant get past that smell.  Yuck, but I had to try them.


----------



## Zona

(One) day when I was chillin' in Kentucky Fried Chicken
Just mindin' my business, eatin' food and finger lickin'
This dude walked in lookin' strange and kind of funny
Went up to the front with a menu and his money
He didn't walk straight, kind of side to side
He asked this old lady, "Yo, yo, um...is this Kentucky Fried?"
The lady said "Yeah", smiled and he smiled back
He gave a quarter and his order, small fries, Big Mac!
You be illin'


----------



## Sunshine

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little trouble with chitlins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer menudo over chittlins anyday.  I just cant get past that smell.  Yuck, but I had to try them.
Click to expand...


You are a brave soul.


----------



## Zona

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little trouble with chitlins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer menudo over chittlins anyday.  I just cant get past that smell.  Yuck, but I had to try them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a brave soul.
Click to expand...


OMg, Menudo, on a sunday morning after a long saturday night with real, fresh tortilla's...oh dear god that is good stuff.


----------



## Sunshine

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer menudo over chittlins anyday.  I just cant get past that smell.  Yuck, but I had to try them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a brave soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMg, Menudo, on a sunday morning after a long saturday night with real, fresh tortilla's...oh dear god that is good stuff.
Click to expand...


There's a place in Nashville called the San Antonio Taco Company.  They have often been voted the best cheap eats in Nashville.  It's one of my FAVORITE places.  There is one right across from Godchaux Hall at Vanderbilt.  I used to eat there frequently when I was working on my master's.  And you wouldn't believe how tantalizing the smell of freshly made salsa is at 8 in the morning.  LOL


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The only places that I am not crazy about are Taco Bell and Taco John's which is another taco place in my area. 

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## MikeK

My favorite fast food is pizza.  Plain cheese pizza with nothing else on it.  But I will only buy it from a small privately owned pizzeria because they know how to make it right.  The best pizza is made with semolina dough and none of the chains use that.  

For hamburgers I like Burger King ("Whopper") much better than MacDonald's.  But any of these super burgers are so packed with calories and cholesterol I restrict myself to one every couple of month (special treat.)


----------



## MikeK

My favorite fast food is pizza.  Plain cheese pizza with nothing else on it.  But I will only buy it from a small privately owned pizzeria because they know how to make it right.  The best pizza is made with semolina dough and none of the franchises use that.  

For hamburgers I like Burger King ("Whopper") much better than MacDonald's.  But any of these super burgers are so packed with calories and cholesterol I restrict myself to one every couple of month (special treat.)


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> Portillo's! Best Italian Beefs out there! Great chopped salad. Great fries. The place is awesome. If you come to Chictown for here for lunch (or dinner) get the beef and chopped salad you will thank me!
> 
> I am a sucker for Taco Bell, but it ALWAYS makes me sick so I try to say clear!
> 
> Boston Market is damn good (and healthy)!
> 
> In 'n Out Burgers! I am SSSSOOOO glad it's not in Chictown, because I try to stay clear of fast food and not sure I could if In and Out were in Chictown!
> 
> Chicken Planet! Best chicken in the world. It is a place right in downtown Chicago off of Plymouth (State) and Jackson. All they have is grilled chicken, but it's so juicy and spiced so well it the best out there. Better than $100 a meal restaurants in the City. Not too mention you don't feel bad eating grilled chicken!
> 
> Chipotles, awesome steak burritos!
> 
> Super Dawg - If your a Chicagoan and don't like the dogs here, then you can't call yourself a Chicagoan.
> Superdawg® drive-in



I am going to add a few:
Pita Hut - Damn good middle eastern food!

Panera Bread - Great sandwiches and soup!


----------



## PredFan

I don't have a favorite fast food joint. If I go to them it's out of necessity, the necessity of having very little time to eat. Whatever is closest to where I am, but the first place I'll look is Popeyes, 2nd is Taco Bell, then McDonalds. I'll eat at a 7-11 before I'd eat at Burger King. Their food usually makes me ill.


----------



## Mad Scientist

When my wife and I are in the SouthWest we ALWAYS hit In N Out Burger.


----------



## koshergrl

McPapa McMurphy's:


----------



## koshergrl

And Thursday is cheap cookie dough day:


----------



## hjmick

Mad Scientist said:


> When my wife and I are in the SouthWest we ALWAYS hit In N Out Burger.



I hear they have three in the Dallas area now.

Just about the only thing I miss not being in California these days...


----------



## koshergrl

I got a mcfamily size mcpizza and cookie dough for a dozen cookies for around $14 last night. I love Papa Murphy's!


----------



## Sarah G

Rally's, Original Hot Dog, McDonalds is ok.  I like their fish sandwich and sausage bisquits.  Love their coffee.


----------



## techieny




----------



## hjmick

techieny said:


>


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> Rally's, Original Hot Dog, McDonalds is ok. * I like their fish sandwich* and sausage bisquits.  Love their coffee.



Fish sandwich is the only thing I ever get at McDonalds.  Burger King, too, along with the onion rings (which are rarely fresh).


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlbV-NPT56s]McNugget Rampage (ORIGINAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ When did that happen and where? I wonder if that girl got away with her vandalism.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Unkotare

MOS BURGER


----------



## GHook93

Synthaholic said:


> McNugget Rampage (ORIGINAL) - YouTube



LOL, that was funny. Dumb women has her license plate, face and incident on video taped.

Best part of the video, the 2nd driver drives up to get his food. Gotta get your Big Mac!


----------



## Jos

I Like Arbys, American roast beef yes sir


----------



## hjmick

Jos said:


> I Like Arbys, American roast beef yes sir



Calling that pressed, processed meat like substance "roast beef" is to be very generous...


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> I Like Arbys, American roast beef yes sir



I love Arbys too, had a large roast beef for dinner last night.


----------



## Jos

hjmick said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Like Arbys, American roast beef yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling that pressed, processed meat like substance "roast beef" is to be very generous...
Click to expand...


As far as fast food goes it's pretty tasty


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Like Arbys, American roast beef yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Arbys too, had a large roast beef for dinner last night.
Click to expand...


Hey, you know what? fuck you HG I'm 5000 miles from the US and I want an Arbys with cheese, and I cant have it, Bastard


----------



## hjmick

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Like Arbys, American roast beef yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Arbys too, had a large roast beef for dinner last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what? fuck you HG I'm 5000 miles from the US and I want an Arbys with cheese, and I cant have it, Bastard
Click to expand...


Don't forget the Horsey Sauce...


----------



## Jos

hjmick said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Arbys too, had a large roast beef for dinner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what? fuck you HG I'm 5000 miles from the US and I want an Arbys with cheese, and I cant have it, Bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Horsey Sauce...
Click to expand...

Yea, and fuck you too hjmick with your mouthwatering Horsey sauce


----------



## roomy

McGreggs for pasties pies and sausage rolls.


----------



## hjmick

roomy said:


> McGreggs for pasties pies and sausage rolls.



Mmmm... Sausage rolls...

Those and mince pies. The only things I miss no longer being married to a Brit.

Well, actually just the sausage rolls. I make a pretty mean mince pie...


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Like Arbys, American roast beef yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Arbys too, had a large roast beef for dinner last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what? fuck you HG I'm 5000 miles from the US and I want an Arbys with cheese, and I cant have it, Bastard
Click to expand...




No Arbys out there? that must suck.


----------



## Noomi

It depends what I am in the mood for. If I want a hot dog and/or a shake, I go to Wendy's. If I feel like chicken, I head to KFC. I'll go to Macca's for a frozen coke or a hot chocolate, and I rarely go to Hungry Jacks (Burger King) because they always fuck up my order.


----------



## morkel

i like McKFC most but i don't eat now because these type of fast food are quite harmful for our body and health so i quit one year ago but i told you my best option which i missed


----------



## Intense

Noomi said:


> It depends what I am in the mood for. If I want a hot dog and/or a shake, I go to Wendy's. If I feel like chicken, I head to KFC. I'll go to Macca's for a frozen coke or a hot chocolate, and I rarely go to Hungry Jacks (Burger King) because they always fuck up my order.



 This would be a perfect opportunity to blame Romney, you know.


----------



## marvinsmith078

Manny types of fast foods are my favorite but pizzas, burger, chicken sandwich. At restaurants and MacDonald. My selected restaurant is Raoyale Indian Cuisine i prefer go there and take taste of Indian fast foods thats taste are some type of difference from pizzas and burger.


----------



## IGetItAlready

Del Taco.
Best FF nachos ever.


----------

